# Coffee intake???



## enjoynz (May 25, 2008)

Over the time we talk in the chat room, the issue of having a coffee
comes up often. If fact most of the folk that use the chat, often drink 
coffee and lots of it.
I thought it would be interesting to see just how much coffee we do drink in a day?
I was reading in my Brady Emergency Care book under 'Dealing with stress', it says to 'Also reduce your comsumption of alcohol and caffeine, which can have negative effects, including an increase in stress and anxiety and disturbance of sleep patterns'. (So can the pager, but we won't go there!).

I drink on average 6 cups a day, and if I don't drink it, I end up with that nice coffee headache!

Looking forward to your replies!
Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 25, 2008)

3 big monster energy drinks per shift. we work 3-4 24's in a row and if i have too much i can't get to bed at the station^_^


----------



## ErinCooley (May 25, 2008)

0 coffee, 1-20oz Mt. Dew per day typically and the rest water or sweet tea


----------



## JGUSresponder (May 25, 2008)

*Got to have it*

I love coffee

it sharpens my edge


----------



## karaya (May 25, 2008)

I'm a decaf man now.  Won't give up my Scotch though.

Bottoms up.


----------



## KEVD18 (May 25, 2008)

no coffee in the summer(too hot for hot coffee, hate iced).

when its cold, well i've said it before, when this ones empty you best hand me another one.

and unhealthy amounts of redbull year round


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (May 25, 2008)

At the risk of censorship...

I can p*ss 100% Columbian and sh*t Juan Valdez.h34r:

... Lord, I apologize.

But in all seriousness, I don't count cups, I count pots.


----------



## Epi-do (May 25, 2008)

Not a coffee drinker - I love the smell, but never developed a taste for it.  Now, Dr. Pepper, on the other hand.....


----------



## NJN (May 25, 2008)

When off work 1-2 cups a day. On Duty, 6 ounces of coffee an hour , supplemented by as many mountain dews as i can afford and various other sodas. If coffee isn't a possibility (meaning its really really hot outside) a monster or rockstar down the hatch here and there.  If i start with the stimulants, i have to keep going, otherwise, i crash worse than a biker into a big rig.


----------



## Meursault (May 26, 2008)

At work, I try to avoid it because of the crash. I get maybe 45 min. of wakefulness/productivity per 2 coffee cup equivalents. 
When studying, I buy those Enviga drinks by the pack and supplement it with coffee when places are open and tea when they're not.

I'm also partial to a large Dunkin Donuts iced whenever.


----------



## akflightmedic (May 26, 2008)

Zero coffee.

Zero energy drinks.

Zero soda.

Zero tobacco.

Water, occassional gator ade, and lemonade is all I have ever drank in the 14 years I been doing this job.


----------



## Outbac1 (May 26, 2008)

2 - 3 large coffees a day, sometimes more. Thats a decrease from what I used to drink. Never had any of those energy drinks. Coffee seldom keeps me awake I can usually go to sleep after one just fine. Its never too hot for coffee.


----------



## Jon (May 26, 2008)

Epi-do said:


> Not a coffee drinker - I love the smell, but never developed a taste for it...


Me too.

If I want a hot beverage, it is tea. If I feel an urge for caffeine, it is an AMP energy drink (Mt. Dew on steroids). If it is a cold beverage, it is likely to be a half gallon of the local dairy's diet iced tea... that lasts me a shift or two.
Soda-wise: Diet pepsi, then coke.

All told... Well... I think I'm actually addicted to caffeine. I actually went 2 weeks with no caffeine before noon, and only 1 soda total a day... and after the two weeks, I could function in the AM... then I had an energy drink in the morning and was a little jumpy. And then I was back on caffeine.


----------



## Belgian EMT/nurse (May 26, 2008)

mmm Coffee^_^,, 2 cups in the morning and 1 or 2 in the evening with a little piece of chocolat with that, just a great end of the day.

grtz


----------



## Airwaygoddess (May 26, 2008)

*The back bone of EMS.......*

I can tell when I am tired, the coffee cups keep getting bigger!!     ( I have been drinking coffee since I have been 5 years old! ^_^)  " STARBUCKS VENTI LATTE STAT!!!!


----------



## johnrsemt (May 26, 2008)

don't drink coffee or cola's  just pop.
friend co-worker drinks diet coke:  6-12 24oz in a 24 hr shift.    down from the 6-8 2 liters he used to do.    always on a caffeine buzz.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (May 26, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> I can tell when I am tired, the coffee cups keep getting bigger!!     ( I have been drinking coffee since I have been 5 years old! ^_^)  " STARBUCKS VENTI LATTE STAT!!!!



"What Do You Mean I Can't Go Though The Starbucks Drive Thru With The Ambulance!" :lol::lol::lol:  Ah,  some days are just sooooo funny!


----------



## mdkemt (May 26, 2008)

Enjoyz....Is this your way of telling me I need to stop drinking my 41cups record of coffee in a day.  Today I am still on cup #1.  But on average I drink about 12 cups of coffee in a 14 hour day!

I love every sip!  And absolutely no problems sleeping after I drink coffee as well!! Bonus!

MDKEMT


----------



## jazminestar (May 26, 2008)

i usually start my morning with a cup of coffee.......not many a morning goes by without it, but once in a while i do tea, not much of a soda drinker, and if it's really hot out i'll have a very very bad energy drink.........but a cup o' joe is nice start to the morning


----------



## enjoynz (May 26, 2008)

Belgian EMT/nurse said:


> mmm Coffee^_^,, 2 cups in the morning and 1 or 2 in the evening with a little piece of chocolat with that, just a great end of the day.
> 
> grtz



Now that's just showing off!
We know Belgium has some of the finest chocolate in the world!
LOL

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## BossyCow (May 27, 2008)

I don't drink coffee, some black tea once in a while, but generally I avoid caffeine in all forms. I'm allergic to chocolate and artificial sweeteners so cocoa and diet pops are out too. I don't care for sweet drinks or carbonation. My favorite beverage is an iced tea I make with herbal tea bags. Fruity without being sweet. That or good old H2O. Oh yeah.. and a nice icy shot of Stolies once in a while doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Ops Paramedic (May 28, 2008)

Some of the guys and girls on my shift would take coffee iv if they had the oppertunity!!  I don't slice my wrists if i don't get it, and refuse to consume instant coffee, as i think there is not much difference in the taste of the and cat ur....  I do however everyso often go and appropriate a cup of filter coffee from the managenent offices!


----------



## BossyCow (May 28, 2008)

Ops Paramedic said:


> Some of the guys and girls on my shift would take coffee iv if they had the oppertunity!!  I don't slice my wrists if i don't get it, and refuse to consume instant coffee, as i think there is not much difference in the taste of the and cat ur....  I do however everyso often go and appropriate a cup of filter coffee from the managenent offices!



We actually set one of these up as a joke. IV pole, Solution bag slit down the side, emptied and filled with coffee beans. Tape it up with that clear packing tape, attach the tubing, fill the tubing with coffee. Voila!  We since have done another one with chocolate (tubing filled with chocolate syrup)


----------



## mdkemt (May 28, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....coffee and chocolate in an IV
I would seriously be in heaven and prolly severly overweight!
But common coffee in an IV why has no one been able to bring that to me I would pay BIG BUCKS!

MDKEMT


----------



## MedCoast Ambulance (May 28, 2008)

never drank coffee until I was working 5 12s m-f then medic school on sat&sun for almost a year....................at that time the coffee gods came and blessed me.....


now I drink yerba mate...green tea from Latin America
No drop like coffee and good on the GI track    but i am 10-100 ALOT

Antioxidants and other good stuff

Takes a minute to like it but then again so did coffee and beer


----------



## MedCoast Ambulance (May 28, 2008)

we did espresso in a nebulizer..... on a dare

You are AWAKE and even buzzed.....not good on the ticker

DO NOT TRY THIS......but it was fun....and stupid


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 29, 2008)

MedCoast Ambulance said:


> we did espresso in a nebulizer..... on a dare
> 
> You are AWAKE and even buzzed.....not good on the ticker
> 
> DO NOT TRY THIS......but it was fun....and stupid


heeeeeeeeeeey, i got to try that when im alone by myself next time^_^


----------



## Airwaygoddess (May 29, 2008)

*Coffee!*

Coffee! equals Hot water with attitude!!


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (May 29, 2008)

Two cups of coffee before work, Don't often get time to have a cup during work and then maybe 2 with dinner or after dinner.  B)


----------



## Medic9 (Jun 4, 2008)

A day without coffee is like a day without sunshine, just crappy! I love coffee, can drink it anytime of the day and can't start a shift without a cup. I even have a mug that everyone swears is jinxed. If I start my day with that mug we are in for a long, busy, day. 
I also try to drink water to help dilute all the wonderful java.


----------



## kayrules5340 (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't drink coffee.....I drink starbucks.....everyday for the past 2 years, it's gotten to the point where I walk in and they're already making my drink because they saw me in the parking lot.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 4, 2008)

kayrules5340 said:


> I don't drink coffee.....I drink starbucks.....everyday for the past 2 years, it's gotten to the point where I walk in and they're already making my drink because they saw me in the parking lot.


That sounds like a pricey habbit.


----------



## BossyCow (Jun 4, 2008)

kayrules5340 said:


> I don't drink coffee.....I drink starbucks.....everyday for the past 2 years, it's gotten to the point where I walk in and they're already making my drink because they saw me in the parking lot.



Okay, I used to live in the Seattle area so can't possibly know this... but isn't Starbucks coffee????


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jun 4, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Okay, I used to live in the Seattle area so can't possibly know this... but isn't Starbucks coffee????



Yeah id like to know the answer to this seing were only 1hr ish apart! LOL


----------



## mdkemt (Jun 4, 2008)

I love coffee.  Me and coffee are one with each other.  I will never part with it!

MDKEMT


----------



## kayrules5340 (Jun 4, 2008)

I know starbucks is coffee....i was just joking, but its not all coffee, they sell some drinks that aren't coffee. I don't get the coffeee, coffee, i get like the frappucino, so it is only partially coffee.


----------



## NJN (Jun 5, 2008)

kayrules5340 said:


> i get like the frappucino, so it is only partially coffee.


 Coffee is coffee no matter what you add to it nor whether it comes from four bucks or not. Your venti frapp blah blah just happens to be mind boggling expensive coffee.


----------



## BossyCow (Jun 5, 2008)

I love Bill Maher's comments on the frappa fru fru drinks. He says, if your coffee comes with chocolate, whipped cream, sugar, syrup and a piece of candy on top, its not coffee, its a milkshake!


----------



## apagea99 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm not even an EMT yet and I drink an average of 1 pot of coffee a day.....that's down from 3 pots a few years ago   I've been trying to cut down to 1/2 a pot, but it's not easy to give it up.

Oh, and I don't add a thing to it. Give it to me as dark as you can get it, and keep it coming till my hair stands on end!


----------



## scottmcleod (Jun 5, 2008)

karaya said:


> I'm a decaf man now.  Won't give up my Scotch though.
> 
> Bottoms up.









"I Love Scotch, Scotchy Scotchy Scotch"


----------



## McAllinder (Jun 24, 2008)

On shift... at least a cup an hour, unless I'm asleep :wacko:

Off shift I don't drink coffee...


----------

